# Upgraded S3 with Lifetime - 157 Hrs HD w/ WD10EVDS



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I've moved to a second Premiere, and so am parting with our final original Series 3. It's been upgraded with a 1 TB WD Green DVR drive - so it has 157 hours of HD. I am including the original 250 GB drive (not installed) to serve as a backup or in case anyone wants to upgrade to more than 1 TB.

I am also including the S3 Glo Remote with the 2 DVR Switch, with 4 new Duracell batteries, and the following cables: HDMI, Component, Composite, Ethernet, phone. (Cables are not original, but they are new.)

I no longer have the manual or the original box, but will include a CD of the PDF version of the manual.

The opening bid price is $329.99, and the auction ends Thursday morning - or you can Buy It Now for $459.99, plus shipping. The item will ship via Priority Mail - so it should arrive in plenty of time for Christmas.

Here's the ebay link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230562159062&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1196wt_1139

I am also preparing to list a new Toshiba RS-TX20. (I purchased this when it was new several years ago as a backup for my Humax DVD TiVo and never opened the box. I will likely open it and get the latest software downloaded prior to auction, but it truly is new. )

If you are interested in the Toshiba, please drop me a PM with reasonable offer and perhaps we can avoid eBay for that one.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow. You got a great price for the Tivo.
If the sale falls thru, PM me, I would be interested.
Congrats!


----------

